# Incredibile Psg: 300 mln per Neymar.



## admin (27 Luglio 2017)

Secondo quanto riportato da L'Equipe, il PSG, che ha già raggiunto l'accordo economico con Neymar, non contento del pagamento della clausola fissata a 222 milioni, per ingolosire il Barça sarebbe pronto ad offrire la cifra monstre di 300 milioni di euro per il cartellino dell'asso brasiliano.


----------



## wfiesso (27 Luglio 2017)

Che senso avrebbe?


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (27 Luglio 2017)

Non ha nessun senso.


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (27 Luglio 2017)

ma cosa c'è da ingolosire se paghi gia la clausola?


----------



## chicagousait (27 Luglio 2017)

Senza senso


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (27 Luglio 2017)

Sentivo dire che, pagando la clausola, dovresti dare l'intera cifra in due soluzioni mentre con una cifra in questo caso più alta avresti la possibilità di pagare in più rate: credo che questa possa essere un'interpretazione, anche se passare da 222 a 300 milioni mi sembra una follia pura.


----------



## Snake (27 Luglio 2017)

da quello che ho capito sarebbe una manovra per aggirare il fisco francese, se pagano l'intera clausola poi devono pagare altri 100 mil di tasse, se trovano un accordo col Barca invece possono rateizzare il pagamento.


----------



## vanbasten (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da L'Equipe, il PSG, che ha già raggiunto l'accordo economico con Neymar, non contento del pagamento della clausola fissata a 222 milioni, per ingolosire il Barça sarebbe pronto ad offrire la cifra monstre di 300 milioni di euro per il cartellino dell'asso brasiliano.



l'unica cosa sarebbe che lo pagano in 5 anni. se cosi non fosse è una boiata


----------



## Djici (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da L'Equipe, il PSG, che ha già raggiunto l'accordo economico con Neymar, non contento del pagamento della clausola fissata a 222 milioni, per ingolosire il Barça sarebbe pronto ad offrire la cifra monstre di 300 milioni di euro per il cartellino dell'asso brasiliano.





Ma dai...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Luglio 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> da quello che ho capito sarebbe una manovra per aggirare il fisco francese, se pagano l'intera clausola poi devono pagare altri 100 mil di tasse, se trovano un accordo col Barca invece possono rateizzare il pagamento.



Allora anche noi dobbiamo alzarla a 200 per CR7


----------



## 666psycho (28 Luglio 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Che senso avrebbe?





Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Non ha nessun senso.



.


----------



## mabadi (28 Luglio 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Allora anche noi dobbiamo alzarla a 200 per CR7



magari diamoli subito sti 200ml mettiamo 5 euro a testa in un fondo vincolato....


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Luglio 2017)

Mancia


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Luglio 2017)

Pallotta ha ricevuto garanzie sulla solidita' finanziaria dello sceicco? Non vorrei che si preoccupi anche del possibile fallimento del PSG.


----------



## Milanforever63 (28 Luglio 2017)

eh .la fiscalità spagnola ..


----------



## Snake (28 Luglio 2017)

c'è tensione


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da L'Equipe, il PSG, che ha già raggiunto l'accordo economico con Neymar, non contento del pagamento della clausola fissata a 222 milioni, per ingolosire il Barça sarebbe pronto ad offrire la cifra monstre di 300 milioni di euro per il cartellino dell'asso brasiliano.



ferplayy111 finanzzz11ario!!!!!!


----------



## juventino (28 Luglio 2017)

*Il presidente della Liga Javier Tebas ha annunciato che se l'affare si chiuderà la federcalcio spagnola denuncerà il Psg a Bruxelles per violazione del FPF. *


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Luglio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Il presidente della Liga Javier Tebas ha annunciato che se l'affare si chiuderà la federcalcio spagnola denuncerà il Psg a Bruxelles per violazione del FPF. *



Ma su che basi ? Se vendono qualche top che hanno gli fanno spazio.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma su che basi ? Se vendono qualche top che hanno gli fanno spazio.



Bhe una volta che hai buttato 300 milioni e promesso ad un giocatore 60 lordi per 5 anni , è una operazione da 600 milioni in 5 anni. Ora vai a vendere quanti big vuoi tu , ma come ci rientri? I prossimi anni che fai non fai mercato ? 

Cmq secondo me quella delli UEFA hanno una paura enorme. Se va in porto questo acquisto scoppia una bolla speculativa immensa, e il loro fpf sarà carta straccia.


----------



## juventino (28 Luglio 2017)

Ma secondo voi perché negli sport americani esistoni millemila regole, vincoli, clausole e chi più ne ha più ne metta? Il sistema deve venire prima di tutto perché se crolla tutto il castello poi sono cavoli amarissimi per tutti. Questi avrebbero dovuto prendere provvedimenti fin dall'avvento di Abramovich, quando pur sussistendo alcuni problemi la situazione era ancora gestibile/salvabile. Così arriveremo al punto che per comprare i giocatore di livello serviranno minimo 150 milioni.


----------



## Djici (28 Luglio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Bhe una volta che hai buttato 300 milioni e promesso ad un giocatore 60 lordi per 5 anni , è una operazione da 600 milioni in 5 anni. Ora vai a vendere quanti big vuoi tu , ma come ci rientri? I prossimi anni che fai non fai mercato ?
> 
> Cmq secondo me quella delli UEFA hanno una paura enorme. Se va in porto questo acquisto scoppia una bolla speculativa immensa, e il loro fpf sarà carta straccia.



Questa accusa della Liga spagnola la vedo identica a l attacco di Pallotta.


----------



## Edric (29 Luglio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Il presidente della Liga Javier Tebas ha annunciato che se l'affare si chiuderà la federcalcio spagnola denuncerà il Psg a Bruxelles per violazione del FPF. *



Intanto il Mundo Deportivo scrive che Neymar avrebbe comunicato alla squadra che se ne va al Psg.


----------



## Torros (29 Luglio 2017)

stanno rosicando alla grande perché il Psg gli ha rotto il giocatolo, perché Neymar non è solo quello che è come giocatore e marketing ma conta molto anche in diritti Tv.

Perché questo ... non denuncia il suo stesso stato per aver cancellato i milioni di debiti di squadre come Atletico, Real e Barca. 
Club parassiti dell'europa che sono tenuti in piedi dalle banche spagnole alle quali a loro volta è stato evitato il fallimento grazie ai soldi dei contribuenti europei, sostanzialmente gli stipendi di cr7 e co li abbiamo pagato noi. 

Gli spagnoli vivono sopra le loro possibilità in un paese che non può assolutamente supportare con l'economia che ha le spese di Real e Barca se non fosse per il fatto che vengono finanziate dalla stessa Spagna e vengono definite in modo ridicolo come società no profit, cosi da non pagare tasse. 

Ho letto un po' di tempo fa che all'epoca del passaggio di Ronaldo all'Inter i pagliacci catalani fecero lo stesso lagnandosi con la Fifa, intervenne la commissione europea e gli fece pagare una multa di 11 milioni di dollari.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Luglio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Il presidente della Liga Javier Tebas ha annunciato che se l'affare si chiuderà la federcalcio spagnola denuncerà il Psg a Bruxelles per violazione del FPF. *


A furia di tirare, prima o poi la corda si spezzerà...


----------



## Torros (29 Luglio 2017)

stanno rosicando alla grande perché il Psg gli ha rotto il giocatolo, perché Neymar non è solo quello che è come giocatore e marketing ma conta molto anche in diritti Tv.

Perché questo ... non denuncia il suo stesso stato per aver cancellato i milioni di debiti di squadre come Atletico, Real e Barca. 
Club parassiti dell'europa che sono tenuti in piedi dalle banche spagnole alle quali a loro volta è stato evitato il fallimento grazie ai soldi dei contribuenti europei, sostanzialmente gli stipendi di cr7 e co li abbiamo pagato noi. 

Gli spagnoli vivono sopra le loro possibilità in un paese che non può assolutamente supportare con l'economia che ha le spese di Real e Barca se non fosse per il fatto che vengono finanziate dalla stessa Spagna e vengono definite in modo ridicolo come società no profit, cosi da non pagare tasse. 

Ho letto un po' di tempo fa che all'epoca del passaggio di Ronaldo all'Inter i pagliacci catalani fecero lo stesso lagnandosi con la Fifa, intervenne la commissione europea e gli fece pagare una multa di 10 milioni di dollari.


----------

